# Any News Yet?



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 15, 2005)

Greg: Get on the horn with those boys! We need to know how they did.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

All I've heard is 'Old Dave"... :badgrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

OK, I see a couple of you guys poking in here ! How about some results?


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 15, 2005)

30 teams competed.
We took 18th overall
Dave took 27th in ribs
Dallas took 25 in Brisket
I took 9th (ribbon) in Pork Butt and 2nd(Trophy&$100) in Chicken.
The chicken was a comedy of errors to say the least but I am still, nonetheless, very proud of my showing despite what Woodman's dillusional accounts of the events will say over the next few days as the stories come out.  He was a huge help in a very critical moment with the tongs as I was frantically stripping off my glove as my hand was being burnt and my chicken on it's way to being lumps of anthrocite.  Luckily we got it off in time and saved the category.  More to follow.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 15, 2005)

Great job guys!!!  18th is _*AWESOME *_out of 30 teams!! =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

Well, congrats to you guys!      Now, when do we find out how you did your chicken and where are the pics??   

Seriously, congrats guys!!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 15, 2005)

Listen to the podcast...we did exactly what we said we were going to...wsm...almost disasterous though.  Too hot and it started burning the chicken skin and my hand.


----------



## Cookerme (Oct 16, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Well, congrats to you guys!      Now, when do we find out how you did your chicken and where are the pics??
> 
> Seriously, congrats guys!!



Bet ya they used Klose' poultry rub with a brine,any takers? =D>
Congratulations North coast BBQ,,,, ahhh i forget the rest,
well you know who you are :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 16, 2005)

wow second in chicken!  Congratulations!  Sounds like you boys know what your doing.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 16, 2005)

It was truly a team effort that resulted in the final outcome.  I did all the seasoning, prep, and presentation, Dallas was king of the fire...and Woodman was there with the tongs in a desperate moment of chaos.


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 16, 2005)

When things got dicey, and he needed those tongs to keep his chicken from burning up because he didn't know what he was doing.......I knew right where they were!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 16, 2005)

We seemed to stumble on a new method of cooking that was very well received by the Judges.  Flame broiled BBQ Chicken.  I can definitley attest that the skin was crisp!  Hey Bubba do you think Rachel Ray might want to duplicate this on her 30 minute meals show! :grin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

And where was the camera when this happened, hmmmm???  #-o


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 16, 2005)

Well, I thought my camera was broken, so I didn't take many. Here is what I've got (along with my last Sunday Dinner!)

http://www.kodakgallery.com/BrowsePhoto ... rt_order=0


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok here are the pictures of the turn in's.  Tell us what you think.  We can take it! :grin: 

http://community.webshots.com/user/dpacker01

Photo's are in the Nelsonville 2005 album


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

Wow!  Uncle Bubba almost smiled there at the end.   

I've only been to 1 competition and just watched while there so I really don't know what the judges are looking for.  That said...

The chicken did look chared but not that bad.  I'm curious what you guys thought when you turned it in...

Brisket looked too wet to me.  Pork and ribs looked great!  What was wrong with the ribs??

My 2¢


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 16, 2005)

wow, I'd say the chicken was to charred also, but apparently it was charred just enough for second place!

Can't figure the ribs out, they look great.  Brisket also. 

That presentation of pork is one I'm not used to down here in 
Cackalacky, but it sure looks juicy.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 16, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Wow!  Uncle Bubba almost smiled there at the end.
> 
> I've only been to 1 competition and just watched while there so I really don't know what the judges are looking for.  That said...
> 
> ...



Joker,

I think Bubba was ready to pitch the chicken before turn in but he does a great job of getting our food looking good at turn in.  None of us gave it any chance at anything but thought we should turn it in to grab as many posints as possible.  This was all an experiment.  We cooked the chicken in two batches not knowing how long it would take to cook and figured we could improve on the second batch.  The first batch went on at 10 and was done at 10:20.  It looked and tasted great so we thought we had hit on something.  We put the second batch on at 11:15.  The heat of the fire had died down from about 375 to 300 at the top cooking grate.  After about 10 minutes of cooking we were starting to get worried that it wasn't going to get done in time so we moved the chicken to the lower racked and cooked with the lid off.  After a few minutes the juices started flowing causing the fire to flare up.  The chicken skin was all charred and we thought that was it but we moved it back to the top rack and cooked it to 165.  Kevin performed his artistry on the presentation, put on a nice finishing glaze and the rest is history.  I believe he missed taking first by something like .003 of a point.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

20 minutes for chicken thighs at 375°?  I cook mine for 45 minutes ~ Guess that's why my chicken sucks!  :faint:   Thanks for the detailed report.  Chicken is what I'm working on the most right now.  Did you guys glaze the chicken in the box?  Also, is the glaze a secret? The rub? :!: 

Thanks again and congrats!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 16, 2005)

The chicken thighs were very small.  Kevin buys them that way in order to fit six in a box without looking crowded.  The rub was Dave Klose's chicken rub and I believe the sauce was the same sauce that Kevin entered in the Oinktoberfest contest.  We all know the ingredients but you'll have to ask Kevin since it's his recipe.

The touch up work on the chicken was done in the box.

Also the chicken was brined.  Might want to ask BBQMMM for that recipe! :grin:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 16, 2005)

The rub was a mixture of Klose Poultry rub, my own rub, and a few other "things".  The brine is from BBQMMM with a few modifications to it.  The chicken was burned to approximatley 165.  I do have to say the taste and texture were really good.  Even the skin was good...it actually finished up nicer than I thought it would.  Glaze is apple juice, my rub, and some corn syrup...very very little used.  Funny thing is the bottoms looked better than the skin.  It was crispy though, and quite tasty...and I don't eat the skin.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks again for all the answers Kloset ~ Much appreciated!

After looking at the brisket in full resolution, I take back my "too wet" comment ~ That looks great!!  =P~

Thanks Uncle Bubba!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 16, 2005)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> and I don't eat the skin.



ummm...do I need to go over the rules with you?

KCBS Rules 

Section 42, Paragraph 4.

 "You will eat the damn chicken skin when it's good and crispy.  Failure
to eat a crispy chicken skin could result in a lifetime banishment."


----------



## Griff (Oct 16, 2005)

Jeez, these rules are more complicated than I first thought. First, I learned you got to be drunk to talk to podcasters and now you have to eat the chicken skin. It's probably a good thing there are no competitions in Alaska 'cause I don't have time to read all the rules.

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 16, 2005)

well if you have any questions, just let me know.


 \/


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 16, 2005)

The ribs were maybe some of the best I have made. Every person who tried them said "these are the best here", and we were at the end of the row. They were probably too tender. Since we were running behind temp-wise on the butts, I bosted the temp in the pit to finish them off. I think the ribs suffered a little. They were too close to "fallin off the bone." I had alot of fun though. This was a great weekend! Woody


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 16, 2005)

I think the ones in Michigan were better.  They had a better taste and were done a little less which would have made them done just about perfectly.  Like you said when we were there though, when the general public likes 'em...you're in trouble.  I don't think the general public would like perfectly done,KCBS ribs.  They want them falling off the bone.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 17, 2005)

Congrats to Uncle Bubba, Klosit. And Woodman. Sounds and looks like you boy's had a good time. Wish we could have made it over, Maybe next time. Great showing!  =D>


----------

